# A Modern Day Marie Celeste ?



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/cannibal-rat-infested-ghost-ship-lyubov-orlova-39-132016334.html#8ozqoQ5


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"Canadian maritime authorities sent a second ship to apprehend it and drag it out to international waters where it was dumped. Transport Canada said it was satisfied the that Lyubov Orlova "no longer posed a threat to the safety of [Canadian] offshore oil installations, their personnel or the marine environment" and further attempts to reclaim it were abandoned."

That was clever, thanks a lot. "I'm alright Jaques"?

John T


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

Seems a bit far fetched this story, presume no bilge pumps so no stability and still afloat in the western it could not be April 1st surely.KYPROS


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

Ghost ship! in these times. Amazing if true.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

My bet is the only occupant of this ship will be Davy Jones.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it not totally irresponsible of Canada, not to mention against a law to take an unmanned vessel out to sea and just leave to the elements?.


----------



## poseidon9 (Aug 13, 2010)

How come one doesn't know the position of the vessel? There are large numbers of vessels active daily on N. Atlantic. I would think a sighting is inevitable. What brought the rats onboard? Were all doors just open? I always thought rats were to be found only on certain freighters and nowadays hardly at all onboard ships.


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

I think the ship has almost certainly sunk (or sank?). However, as rats are reputed not to hang around in such cir***stances, my bet is that they have taken to a lifeboat and are nibbling away at the Seven Oceans and Carnation.


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Probably sunk http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ying-cannibal-rats-may-have-sunk-9084896.html


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank goodness they aren't Vampire rats that can fly ashore..(EEK)(EEK) Only met a rat once aboard a ship, down in the pipe tunnel in the double bottom of a bulk carrier. I don't know who was more scared, me or the rat but I got out toot sweet !!


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

"Irish Coast Guard said authorities now believe the ship may have submerged" 
So now the rats are using the periscope in preparation for a covert landing.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

"Irish Coast Guard said authorities now believe the ship may have submerged" 
So when the rats realized they were being hunted they submerged and are using the periscope in preparation for their now planned covert landing.


----------



## poseidon9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I have read news that one believes that the vessel is still afloat. That was I think the reason for new reports a couple of days ago. She doesn't leak, so that a storm should actually not be a problem. Why should she have foundered?

But the rats. Are there rats onboard passenger vessels? How about those laid-up vessels like the ones in Perama, do they have rats?


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

POSEIDON9 rats on every vessel afloat were there is human habitation,as reguards her stability after a year in the western ocean no power for bilge pumps they say rats are the wisest of mammals so they would have long abandoned ship.KYPROS


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

I wonder if it was them who used the lifeboats whose Emergency Beacons went off last March sounds like something from the Chronicles of Narnia hehe


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

kypros said:


> POSEIDON9 rats on every vessel afloat were there is human habitation,as reguards her stability after a year in the western ocean no power for bilge pumps they say rats are the wisest of mammals so they would have long abandoned ship.KYPROS


I read somewhere that in London or any other large city, you are never more than 10 feet from a rat(EEK)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

kypros said:


> POSEIDON9 rats on every vessel afloat were there is human habitation,as reguards her stability after a year in the western ocean no power for bilge pumps they say rats are the wisest of mammals so they would have long abandoned ship.KYPROS



Where would they have gone to.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Where would they have gone to.


Westminster?

John T


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

John Rogers said:


> Where would they have gone to.


They can swim John, and are probably heading for the nearest land at this very moment, intent on laying waste to middle England according to the Daily Wail.(Jester)
Check out this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ian-1-RcPY


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

trotterdotpom said:


> Westminster?
> 
> John T


Maybe the Piper is playing their tune, "Westminster Cathedral"


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Pat Kennedy said:


> They can swim John, and are probably heading for the nearest land at this very moment, intent on laying waste to middle England according to the Daily Wail.(Jester)
> Check out this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ian-1-RcPY


Thanks for that Pat,no more saying "You Look Like a Drowned Rat"(Jester)


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I read somewhere that in London or any other large city, you are never more than 10 feet from a rat(EEK)


I'm sure that is true... but many of them are not the four legged variety. (==D)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Many on this site might remember the old Waverley hotel on the corner of Queen's Street and Customs Street, it was later renamed the South Pacific and housed the snake pit bar and the crankcase corner bar. 
The whole building was eventually demolished after near on 100 years service and a new hotel built on the site.
This brought about a plague of rats in the nearby downtown vicinity as generations of pub dwelling rats sought new homes.
I recall driving out of our building car park in nearby Fort Street, it had once been the stables for the Colonial Sugar Co's horses. 
It was late in the evening and my headlights revealed half a dozen rodents at least. I mentioned this to the janitor who ordered in the pest eradicators who eventually trapped about 20 vermin.


Bob


----------

